# zweite HD für Video



## Franz_F (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo allesamt,

unter W2K möchte ich eine zweite Platte installieren, Seagate ST340015A, ~40GB. Ich möchte aber nicht, dass die HD ständig mitläuft und Geräusche verursacht, sondern nur, wenn ich tatsächlich mit besonderen Programmen wie Fotos und Video arbeite. (Board MicroStar für P3, Chipset I440 BX,  Bios AWARD)
Wie sollte ich vorgehen?


----------



## RageT (1. Dezember 2003)

Das wird wohl kaum möglich sein, bzw. nur eingeschränkt.

Denn wenn du mit der HDD arbeiten möchtest, sei es auch nur dann und wann, muss angeschlossen sein (will sagen Strom bekommen). Wenn sie angeschlossen ist wird sie auch mitlaufen. Das heißt sie wird Geräusche machen.

Was du tun könntest wäre die Festplatte im BIOS zu deaktivieren wenn du sie nicht brauchen solltest. Sie läuft dann zwar immer noch mit, aber es finden keine Zugriffe statt. Das sollte die Geräuschkulisse enorm reduzieren.

Von Schalter in der Stromversorgung (kann ja sein das einer auf den Trichter kommt) rate ich dringends AB! Wer weiss was da alles passieren kann wenn man da mal im laufenden Betrieb drankommt.

Hoffe ich hab dir ein bissl geholfen.

Lass uns wissen wie du dich entscheiden wirst.

Gruss T


----------



## Franz_F (1. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank, für die Ideen. Trifft jedoch noch nicht ganz meine Vorstellungen.
Dabei kommt mir die Idee: gibt es nicht eine Software, die solches Mit- bzw. Nichtmitlaufen steuern kann? Oder gibt es ein Powermanagement-Tool, das solches regelt?


----------



## goela (1. Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch ein wenig, aber ich habe zu Hause zwei Harddisks in meinem Rechner! Die zweite Harddisk verwende ich ausschliesslich für Videodaten.
Wenn ich diese nicht benötige, dann schaltet sich die auf Standby. Ich merke dies, wenn ich dann nach längerer Zeit wieder auf die Platte zugreife, dass es etwas dauert und die Platte anläuft!

Aber wie gesagt, ich könnte mich auch täuschen.


----------

